# Not sure what to do



## K1WEST1 (Mar 26, 2010)

We have been together for alittle over three years, and have only had sex a handfull of times. Only once in the past three years. I found out after we had been together for two years that he was not physically attracted to me. I was ready to leave him, mostly because of my hurt feelings, but also from two years of him letting me wonder what the hell the problem was. I admit that I went into the relationship with insecurities, he was known for liking younger women, I had know idea the extent of that attraction. Anyway I was ready to leave, due to the lack of sex and not knowing why we didn't have sex. That's when he told me that he was not attracted to me. He also said he was willing to give up sex for me, because he loves me that much. Apparently not enough to actually have sex with me, but enough to give sex up. What the hell is that, am I crazy or is that the stupidest thing he could have said. He says he loves me more than anything or anyone, I have a really hard time believing it. Is it possible. He likes ****ty, sexy, skinny and young. I am non of those things. I am 40 yrs. old. He is 47 yrs old. I could probably stand to lose 20 pounds. I think that I look great for forty. I don't know what to do. I do not want to give up sex, he says to be patient, that he needs to work things out in his head. I think that I have been pretty patient. How long should I wait? Other than sex we get along great, although I think it is starting to affect other parts of our relationship. I love him and he is a great guy, I just don't really know what to think. I have never been in a relationship, were sex was an issue.HELP!


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

No kids and no real ties, dump him and run. At 40 with no dependants you should be happy not denied your pleasure by someone that can't appreciate your true beauty.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If you love this man & want a healthy satisfying sex life, tell him this is very important to you- that the lst 3 yrs has not been acceptable & you can not go on like this. And be "open" to his thoughts on how to acheive this. If he tells you it would help if you loose some weight, then do this -for him, for yourself. Some men have issues with extra pounds, it squelches the desire. They may try to run & hide from it, but it manifests itself in other ways, like less sex, women can usually sense this in time. 

IF, on the other hand, he is just a man who can not live without VARIETY, and is disrespecting you, taking care of his own needs and would continue to do so, regardless of what you have done to please him, --- best to find a better match for you.


----------

